
The Subprime Ad Crisis Is Here - dotcoma
https://medium.com/@robleathern/the-subprime-ad-crisis-is-here-6ac028133c93
======
phrz
This strikes me as misleading without the (2016) in the title, since the title
creates a sense of “now”.

~~~
dotcoma
You're probably right. Sorry about it, and unfortunately I can't fix it.

